# What Constitutes Being Overstocked?



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Thanks to Lauren and her fantastic photos of Harlequin Rasboras, I ran out and purchased 9 for myself to stick in my 10 gallon.

Sure by themselves I wouldn't consider it overstocked, but they aren't alone. They'll be keeping company to the current housemates of 7 endlers, and 3 otos. I'm sure I pushed the envelop now. Right?


But what if you have a powerful filter that helps breakdown the waste? It's true the waste is still in the system until it gets cleaned, but a large filter in essence can help reduce the downfall of overstocking no?

What are your thoughts? Can a extra large filter in tandum with plants allow tanks to be overstocked?

-John N.


----------



## mrbelvedere138 (Jan 18, 2006)

Anyone can keep an overstocked tank. It's just more maintenance, which is why I don't do it. A few very small fishes in a large tank looks better in my humble opinion. I see no problem with doing this, just make sure you are doing large frequent water changes. But hey, you're a moderator, I'm sure you already know this.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

I've been mulling this over for a while. Overstocked is a relative term. Some people think it's ok if the fish block most of the light and others think it's ok if people ask where the fish are.

I'm definately on the upper end of normal (or maybe even over the top) when it comes to what I like for fish density. If you have a good plant biomass and a good filter you can probably get away with more fish than will look good in any setup. Most people that do planted tanks for a living use very few fish. This probably helps out with algae issues since lots of fish = lots of NH4+. Besides, it isn't all that visually appealing to have Noah's ark going on all the time. One of my personal pet peeves is a tank full of 900 different kinds of rainbows. It just always looks like a mess.

I find that I'm becoming a believer in large numbers of small fish though. The dynamics of tetras really improve when they're kept in groups of at least a dozen. To really see congos at their best you need probably 10 or 12, but maybe 20 or 30 is better. It takes a really big tank to do that though.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I'll agree with guaiac_boy on this. Lots of plants can really help open the opportunities for numbers of fish.

Also, IMO, Espei rasboras are more striking than harlequins. They have the same coloring but are a smaller fish and the orange seems to really pop out compared to the Harlequins I've seen.


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

I think you will be okay. Lots of plants and a good filter really make the difference in overstocked tanks. While that is quite a few fish in a little tank, hell, I've done worst, and they all made it. I feel sort of bad admitting that. I'm glad you got the rasboras, I hope you enjoy them as much as i do.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

I'm surprised, after sticking them all in together, it doesn't look at all crowded, and still pleases the eye. 

I do have a good filter, and will keep up with the water changes as usually. These harlequins are really cool fish. They'll likely be upgrade to my other setup as soon as I figure out what I want to do with the tank...

Thanks Folks!

-John N.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Yes, I really like Harlequins as well.

About six months ago I set up a 250l tank and stocked it with 40 Harlequins (plus ottos and amanos) only. They are very nice in a big school like that.


----------



## milalic (Aug 26, 2005)

I say you are good with that number and the current fish. watch out for those endlers. Soon they will hit the 30s, 50s and outta control...:bolt:


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

milalic said:


> I say you are good with that number and the current fish. watch out for those endlers. Soon they will hit the 30s, 50s and outta control...:bolt:


Hehe, funny you said that. I just spotted three endler babies, moved them back to my nano. It worked out perfectly!

Once I get the other tank nicely planted and setup those harlequins will be moved to give them more room to swim and look pretty.

-John N.


----------

